# My First Build: Panasonic Sport



## tonsef (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi there I am new to the forums! I hope this is the correct place to post a build thread, if not mods please move. My goal is to become more familiar with road bikes, as cost effectively as possible while modernizing an old road frame- and most importantly, to learn and sharpen my skills. I purchased a few bike specific tools and The Big Blue Book of Bicycle repair to assist me. Input and CC is welcome and appreciated! This thread will be pic heavy, because everybody loves pictures.

--Costs--
-Panasonic bike -$10 - garage sale
-Shimano Tourney Groupset ( sti shifters, F&r derailleur, cassette, crank)- $30 - Craigslist


Teardown!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Are the wheels 27" or 700C?
Does the rear wheel take a cassette??
Do the Tourney shifters match the number of cogs on the rear wheel?


----------



## tonsef (Aug 1, 2014)

Randy, 
The wheels are 700c
The rear wheel does take a cassette, I may switch to a different wheel set. 
The tourney shifters, cassette, crank, derailleur all came off the same bike- which was 2x7


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I asked because my brother has an older Panasonic that is 27", 12-speed and won't take a cassette. 

Good luck with your project!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Good find. that bike looks to be in remarkably good shape for 10$. Have fun.


----------

